# Any good ipad color apps?



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone using a more acurate color visualizer for ipad?

I am not referring to the SW app or any other paint company internet site app, but one that actually looks like some resemblance of the actual chip color. A friend showed me an email that he got from an architect using some sort of imaging software and the trim and stucco color was very acurate. He did not know what the program was.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Anyone using a more acurate color visualizer for ipad?
> 
> I am not referring to the SW app or any other paint company internet site app, but one that actually looks like some resemblance of the actual chip color. A friend showed me an email that he got from an architect using some sort of imaging software and the trim and stucco color was very acurate. He did not know what the program was.


I have yet to hear of any of these to be accurate. Sometime they are and sometimes they are not, even the little stamp tool by BM or their pocket palette tool is not all that great. Their app for the phone where you take a picture of the wall or something is not that close either. I wonder what your friend was using also.

Pat


----------

